# Bachmann E-Z Command and Alco 2-6-0 - Any feedback on Echo Valley Bundle??



## davefr (Oct 22, 2020)

Hi,
I'm a newbie about to embark on a Woodland Grand Valley layout kit and would like to pick out a steam locomotive. I'd also like to try DCC. Bachmann sells the Echo Valley kit for $235 on Amazon with 2-6-0 and a DCC controller. That seams like pretty good value even if I have no use for their track.

My question is whether the 2-6-0 locomotive and DCC controller is decent quality. Are these components "toys" or worthy of model railroad quality?

Any feedback?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Is it toy quality? No. Bachmann is a model railroad company that offers products for the serious (or casual) hobbyist. The EZ Command DCC controller that comes with it is fine, but very limited in its capabilities and expandability. Perfect for an intro layout, but if the bug bites and you really get into the hobby, you will most likely want a set with more features and power in the near future.

Unfortunately, I don't think that set is a particularly good deal. You're not even planning to use the track (if I understood your first post), and the loco can be found for under $100; the EZ Command for under $75, so it sounds to me like you'd be spending an extra $60-ish AND getting stuck with a bunch of track you don't want. I'd recommend going to MBKlein (www.modeltrainstuff.com) and ordering a la carte instead of getting a set you don't really want.


----------



## davefr (Oct 22, 2020)

Thanks, but the EZ command sells for closer to $140. The 2-6-0 with DCC/Sound is around $180. That makes ala carte closer to $320 unless I'm missing something?? However the reviews on the 2-6-0 are kind of troubling.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The Bachmann EZ DCC system is probably the least expensive
available. But prices vary widely. Check the various on line
dealers. Also check EBAY and AMAZON...as well as your local
Craign's list...that's where I found mine...entire system and
two DCC locos for 125.00. I used it for years on my room
size layout with 10 DCC locos. Trouble free.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

davefr said:


> Thanks, but the EZ command sells for closer to $140. The 2-6-0 with DCC/Sound is around $180. That makes ala carte closer to $320 unless I'm missing something?? However the reviews on the 2-6-0 are kind of troubling.


For those prices, you're getting a newer version of both items, not the ones in the Echo Valley set, which is about 10 years old. Better decoder in the loco, upgraded version of the EZ Command. The older versions of both will be fine, of course, although the loco may be somewhat in need of relubrication. Your call, but I'll share some hard-won experience: don't go cheap in this hobby. You will regret it later.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

I agree with CTValley in post 2 above.

Rather than buy "a set", you can probably do much better by taking a little time to "investigate", and then buy individual components yourself.

Nothing wrong with current Bachmann locos, they're quite good.
Either get one with "dcc on board", or get one that's "dcc ready" and add the decoder yourself. They just plug in.

I would skip the Bachmann "EZ track" line.
If you'd like a very good modular/sectional track system to start with, I'd look into Kato "Unitrack". It's what I use. Some will say it's not as realistic-looking as well-laid flextrack and switches, and they're right. But I was looking for an easy-to-get-running solution that was also easily re-configurable, and the Kato track fit the bill.

For dcc control, either pick a handheld controller (pushbutton style) or investigate the wireless systems out there.
If you have a smartphone/tablet (Android or iOS), try downloading the FREE Roco z21 app, which will give you an idea of how a graphical control system works.
Go to google play or the Apple app store and search on "roco z21". The app you want has a red loco on a blue background.

I use a Roco z21 start "box" for power, but they're getting hard to find at good prices.
These days, I'd suggest a Digikeijs DR5000 (which works with the Roco z21 app as well). It even has the wifi built right into it.

But check out the handhelds, too. That's what most folks in the USA seem to prefer.


----------

